# Problème mémoire occupée par les vidéos



## Aragorn56 (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Sur un ipad mini retira sous IOS 7.0.4, j'ai un problème avec la gestion de la mémoire. Quand je choisis de regarder un film (vidéo) sans le télécharger, l'espace mémoire occupé par le film ne se libère pas après qu'il ait été visionné. Je perds ainsi plus de 4 Go ! La seule solution que j'ai trouvée a été de re-initialiser l'ipad et de tout réinstaller à partir de la sauvegarde dans le cloud.

J'ai cherché un peu : apparemment je ne suis pas le seul à rencontrer ce problème. Par contre, je n'ai trouvé aucune solution autre que de repartir de zéro. L'initialisation des données réseau ne change rien (j'avais trouvé cette piste sur un forum).

Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce problème ? Des pistes pour retrouver plus simplement la mémoire occupée ?

Merci et très bonne année à toutes et à tous !

JF


----------



## Larme (2 Janvier 2014)

Avec quelle app regardes-tu ce film ?


----------



## Aragorn56 (2 Janvier 2014)

L'app Apple Vidéos... il s'agit de vidéos achetées sur iTunes.


----------

